# A quick query on immigration fees post Medical Tests



## brown_adobo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi guys. 

I have recently undergone the required medical test for my canadian permanent resident visa application. i am a filipino currently based in dubai. 

I am just a bit confursed on the other requirement that came along the list. the document required is the payment for "Right of Permanent Residence Fee". i remember paying about CAD 550 when i first lodged my application three years ago. Is this "right of permanent residence fee" a different expense?

Kindly advise. 

Thanks, 
Brown adobo


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes, it is. The CAD 550 was the processing fee (to take a look at your application).
Now you need to pay the Landing Fee (or also called Right of Permanent Residence Fee): CAD 490 (x2 if you have a partner).

You can find al these fee's on the Canadian Immigration website:
Welcome Page | Page d'accueil


----------



## brown_adobo (Nov 24, 2009)

*Thanks, EVHB....one more quick q!*



brown_adobo said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I have recently undergone the required medical test for my canadian permanent resident visa application. i am a filipino currently based in dubai.
> 
> ...


 Thanks EVHB. I do have a partner, but will not accompany me initially. should i pay for two now, or just for myself?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't know how it works when you don't immigrate with your partner. Is it even possible to get her over to Canada afterwards if he/se wasn't included in the current immigrationproces?


----------



## brown_adobo (Nov 24, 2009)

I included her/declared during the immigration process; but i specifically said "will not accompany me". i wanted to test the water first, establish myself.


----------



## sweety1979 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Request regarding a urgent query on RPRF*

Hi friends,
I had a query regarding the RPRF. 

1) What does the 'Dependent children of the principal applicant' mean?

2) The payment of RPRF amount will be for myself, my spouse and 2 kids(2.2 years and 11 months old). Can I send the entire amount through a single Bank draft or will I have to do 4 Bank drafts to pay the same?

Would appreciate your earliest response.
Thanks in advance
Sweety


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

sweety1979 said:


> 1) What does the 'Dependent children of the principal applicant' mean?


All the children under age 22, whether or not they are moving with you to Canada.



sweety1979 said:


> 2) Can I send the entire amount through a single Bank draft or will I have to do 4 Bank drafts to pay the same?


One payment will do. We had to send a certified cheque, don't know if that's the same as a bank draft.


----------

